

Continuous Delivery and Scalable Agile - Find Out the Secret - adamfeber
http://blog.assembla.com/assemblablog/tabid/12618/bid/87901/Continuous-Delivery-and-Scalable-Agile-Find-Out-the-Secret.aspx

======
MartinCron
I have serious mixed feelings on this. Continuous delivery is near and dear to
my heart. I do it, I advocate for it. To me, the idea of big-bang 3am release
clusterfucks after "testing phase" and "code freeze" feels as archaic as using
leeches to drain foul humours from a diseased body.

But this, sensationalist link bait "secret" messaging just debases the real
good work people are doing. This is why people dismiss real innovations as
"snake oil" and it breaks my heart.

There is no "secret", just some generally applied truths:

* The safest change to a stable system is the smallest change possible.

* Automating tasks (test, deploy, etc.) can save time.

* Tight feedback loops are better than loose.

* What is best for shrink-wrapped software is different from what is best for software as a service.

There, I just saved you thousands of dollars in consulting fees.

------
hankin
Good points

